# 100 year old kids bike - can anyone identify?



## pdx_racer (Aug 19, 2022)

This bike belong to my 86 year old neighbor who gave it to me before he passed 12-15 years ago.  It was his first bike that he had as a small child and he kept it his entire life. I would love to get some more information on it if anyone is familiar with the manufacturer, model name, etc.






Thanks,
Rob
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 19, 2022)

That thing is awesome. I don’t have the info you’re looking for, but I love it. I’d love to have it if you decide to sell.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2022)

A typical sidewalk bike. I think maybe Gendron but @cr250mark @ridingtoy or @Oldbikes may be able to help. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 20, 2022)

The parts of the 2-piece crank and chain tensioner screws and studs look kind of like Colson (or Worthington, before 1917); but Colson was not the only manufacturer to use lug joints on their frames.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 20, 2022)

Is there a hole pattern or even an outline on the head tube where a badge may have been attached? A small detail like that could help narrow down the manufacturer. Pretty neat that the gentleman kept his childhood bicycle for nearly his entire life.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 21, 2022)

I’d shoot for 1930-33
Colson fairy
 EArlier 1927-29 used rear strap frame style incorporating tube on front head , upper lower portions
Lugging and chainring look pretty textbook
Also tall wishbone rear stays and smaller to scale front wheel swooped fork combo
Always looked a little off to me ( wrong wheel , bent missing something)
Only a opinion here , always fond of the juvenile collection

mark


----------



## pdx_racer (Aug 22, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> I’d shoot for 1930-33
> Colson fairy
> EArlier 1927-29 used rear strap frame style incorporating tube on front head , upper lower portions
> Lugging and chainring look pretty textbook
> ...


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 22, 2022)

My hunch by the long axle bolt sticking out past Nut pretty extensively on front wheel 
Is that front wheel had been replaced at one point 

mark


----------



## pdx_racer (Aug 22, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> My hunch by the long axle bolt sticking out past Nut pretty extensively on front wheel
> Is that front wheel had been replaced at one point
> 
> mark



Any advice on where/how to start on a restoration or preservation project on this.   What's the first step to deal with the surface rust on the frame?


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 22, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> My hunch by the long axle bolt sticking out past Nut pretty extensively on front wheel
> Is that front wheel had been replaced at one point
> 
> mark



Plus, the front wheel noticeably is a smaller diameter with welded spokes. The rear wheel has spokes and nipples.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 22, 2022)

Restoration
Boy up to you no advice here
I do not restore any item but preserve their originality if I can .
Most of the time it may be simply finding best as original missing parts
Or enhancing a damaged item with the same but better condition item

I can tell you that I have about 12 sidewalk or juvenile bikes
Down from 30 they sell for $150 $300 tops
And boy I have had some nice complete originals that fell into this price category
I have paid up for a few I “ wanted “ but the only one that made out was the seller if your looking at $

restoration will cost you well over bikes value
I would not go that route
Only my opinion

mark


----------



## bikiba (Sep 27, 2022)

im a sucker for anything new departure. i used to have a few of those Jr hubs => https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nd-junior.106279/

if you are going to research the sidewalk bikes, i would start with that hub and see what the dates are when they were used


----------

